# Katakuri vs Sabo



## CurlyHat (Oct 8, 2017)

Knowledge: Rep
Mindset: In character
Restrictions: None

Scenario 1: Sabo with the Mera Mera

Scenario 2: Sabo without the Mera Mera

Who wins?


----------



## convict (Oct 8, 2017)

Definitely choose Katakuri over "600 million" Sabo who broke a thousand hearts with his pitiful bounty.

Difficulty is questionable. Can be anywhere between mid and high difficulty.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 8, 2017)

Katakuri should take it with solid high diff - high high diff but not extreme. Sabo is simply not impressive enough.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Oct 8, 2017)

convict said:


> Definitely choose Katakuri over "600 million" Sabo who broke a thousand hearts with his pitiful bounty.
> 
> Difficulty is questionable. Can be anywhere between mid and high difficulty.


Wow it's the first time oda uses bounty as a hype tool. It's not like he did give robin a 300+ bounty because god forbid her being around oda's beloved zoro. 
At least you could argue that he's pretty yong and isn't a veteran etc where you can only laugh at Robin's case.

for now katakuri high difficulty.eos is a different thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blanco (Oct 8, 2017)

convict said:


> Definitely choose Katakuri over "600 million" Sabo who broke a thousand hearts with his pitiful bounty.
> 
> Difficulty is questionable. Can be anywhere between mid and high difficulty.



Is that really Sabo's bounty? I always considered revolutionaries to be secretly stronger than pirates. That bounty sucks for Dragon's number 2 compared to the first mates 1 billion lol.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 8, 2017)

Sabo's bounty was so tragically pathetic it was amazing


----------



## Yuki (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 8, 2017)

It can go either way with Base Sabo. Mera Sabo defeats him with high-diff.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 8, 2017)

Definitely Katakuri, highish difficulty I guess.


----------



## CurlyHat (Oct 8, 2017)

Doesn't fire counter mochi? pretty sure that shit melts.

Katakuri takes it high diff in the second but Sabo counters him bad with his DF and wins the first one.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 8, 2017)

Katakuri may actually low-mid diff base sabo. he is above him in every physical stat plus he has a fruit.
he beats mera sabo mid (high diff).


----------



## Gohara (Oct 9, 2017)

In my opinion:

1. Lord Katakuri wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  Sabo has superior combat ability but Lord Katakuri seems superior in most other aspects so far such as physical strength, evasive skills, and Haki.

2. Lord Katakuri wins with mid to high difficulty for the same reasoning as above.


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Oct 9, 2017)

Katakuri oneshots

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Yuki (Oct 9, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> Katakuri may actually low-mid diff base sabo. he is above him in every physical stat plus he has a fruit.
> he beats mera sabo mid (high diff).



They likely have around the same physical ability. But yea the DF wins him the first. Sabu was just playing around in the arena trying to get the Mera and it was noticed how much he had changed. (As they were thinking it was Luffy.) 

The second Sabo may make up for less DF mastery with a DF advantage.


----------



## charles101 (Oct 9, 2017)

Either you really hate Sabo (600mln xd) or you really hate Katakuri (if you think that Sabo has any chances).


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 9, 2017)

I feel like Sabo's bounty is a bad indicator of his actual strength, he should comfortably be on a Yonkou FM's level. Could go eitherway, extreme diff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yuki (Oct 9, 2017)

Whitebeard said:


> I feel like Sabo's bounty is a bad indicator of his actual strength, he should comfortably be on a Yonkou FM's level. Could go eitherway, extreme diff



Imo it's because the WG are trying to undersell the Revs. If so many of the Revs had huge bounties and stories came out about them all the time the world would be more inclined to switch sides. Anything any member of the Revs do it goes directly back onto Dragon and only him. So that when the time comes and they get and kill him. The Revs have no leg to stand on and they will lose ALL the support they have worked so hard to try to get over the last 2 decades. 

It's just like the level 6 prisoners. Right now there are stupidly dangerous people out there and the WG don't even have bounties out for them because they are afraid it would make them look bad.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 9, 2017)

CurlyHat said:


> Doesn't fire counter mochi? pretty sure that shit melts.
> 
> Katakuri takes it high diff in the second but Sabo counters him bad with his DF and wins the first one.



Katakuri clashed with a Red Hawk from Luffy and showed no signs of weakness to it's fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 9, 2017)

CurlyHat said:


> Doesn't fire counter mochi? pretty sure that shit melts.
> 
> Katakuri takes it high diff in the second but Sabo counters him bad with his DF and wins the first one.



Jinbe showed water attacks work well on mochi, so I doubt it would be weak to fire simply because of shonnen logic, having disadvantage against two opposite elements (water and fire) is rare.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 9, 2017)

Sabo wankers got a new excuse for his pitiful bounty after all the great over 1B predictions (the best was still Seraphoenix with 9,6B ).

Now the WG and Marines try to undersell it because many neutral could switch sides and would fight against them or make them look bad. A new low arrived for the Revo fans (especially Sabo).

Revo's never were a big thing to begin with, even Dragon admits he doesn't have the military strenght to change something.


----------



## charles101 (Oct 9, 2017)

How are they trying to "undersell RA" if Dragon has the highest bounty in OP-verse (right?)?


----------



## chinesesoccerplayer (Oct 9, 2017)

TheWiggian said:


> Revo's never were a big thing to begin with, even Dragon admits he doesn't have the military strenght to change something.



I wholeheartedly agree, I never thought the Revos were as strong as a Yonko crew to begin with, and found it ludicrous when in the thread where we were trying to predict Sabo's bounty, people were throwing out numbers as high as 2 or 3 billion (WTF guys???). It's time to face facts, the Revos were always a step below a Yonko crew, their leader Dragon is most likely inferior to a Yonko and their #2 Sabo is inferior to the Yonko FM's. Which includes Katakuri, who can probably high diff Mera Sabo and Low-Mid diff base Sabo. 

If the Revos were actually as strong as a Yonko crew, they would've done something more overt by now instead of hiding in the shadows the entire time. Marineford would have been the perfect opportunity for them to cripple the Marines and WG by providing Whitebeard some form of aid when he tried to rescue Ace or at least do SOMETHING to weaken the WG, but instead they just sat and watched. That above all is probably a strong indicator that the Revos aren't confident in their strength yet: all the three powers had a large presence in that battle, but the only Revolutionary fighting on the field was Ivankov, heavily implying that the Revos simply aren't on the level of the three great powers yet and are tyrying to avoid taking any of them head on.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 10, 2017)

IMO currently,

Marco > Katakuri > Post-Mera Sabo > Jozu ~ Pre-Mera Sabo. 

So, Katakuri wins high difficulty.


----------



## DA hawk (Oct 10, 2017)

Sabo's is probably the strongest after the yonko first-mates


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2017)

charles101 said:


> How are they trying to "undersell RA" if Dragon has the highest bounty in OP-verse (right?)?



They are trying to undersell everyone else OTHER than Dragon. So when Dragon dies the Rev's lose all the support they got as they would think no one else was competent.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## charles101 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuki said:


> They are trying to undersell everyone else OTHER than Dragon. So when Dragon dies the Rev's lose all the support they got as they would think no one else was competent.





Why couldn't they just "undersell" everyone in RA? I know, i know - to capture Dragon, but do you really think they care about "underselling" Sabo more than about capturing him?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2017)

charles101 said:


> Why couldn't they just "undersell" everyone in RA? I know, i know - to capture Dragon, but do you really think they care about "underselling" Sabo more than about capturing him?



Yes. You have to understand. Taking out the Rev Army is not going to be easy. If Dragon Dies many people would come up to take his place. Sabo would only be the first. If they make big deals out of every top guy in the Rev Army it gives them that much more publicity and the world knows of so many more members. Rebellions can last ages simply because taking out the head of it does not stop the war. If anything it makes it worse. The best way to take out an army is to take away the support for that army. Take away their money, people and backing then what can the Revs do to stay afloat? Nothing. They will go down without the WG having the lift another finger after Dragon dies. Dragon IS the Rev army and the WG is making sure the whole world knows that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2017)

Lol at bounties being an indicator of strength 
So Pero is >Zoro,Luffy,Law,Sabo,DD etc. Right? 

With that being said I always believed Sabo to be < FM but after the Mera and the training he should be close if not at that level ...don't forget his bounty is pre-mera and we know how a logia fruit can drastically increase bounties.

So for now and untill Sabo shows his training results he loses with high diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CurlyHat (Oct 12, 2017)

Bounties were never a correct indicator of strenght. Whitebeard was the strongest man, yet Dragon has the highest bounty. Besides, most of the missions Sabo probably had as a Revo were undercover. I bet the WG doesn't know about half the shit that guy's done up till now.

That being said I see Sabo taking it with the Mera Mera. I still think fire counters mochi, if not by melting it then by burning it to a crisp, or baking it of some sort. They seem pretty close in physical abilities and Haki, with Katakuri being better at observation and Sabo at Arms. Ultimately I give it to Sabo with extreme diff


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 12, 2017)

Never saw regular sabo being all that great to be honest.  Pwning vice admirals is not that great a feet and  power wise Burgess clashed with him evenly.

So i see him losing to katakuri pre mera.


----------



## trance (Oct 12, 2017)

Katakuri >= MMnM Sabo > non-MMnM Sabo

Katakuri's gonna be picking himself up after this fight


----------



## Kai (Oct 12, 2017)

Katakuri should be stronger, considering the mystery still surrounding DF "Awakening." I assume Katakuri has awakened his DF.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Bernkastel said:


> Lol at bounties being an indicator of strength
> So Pero is >Zoro,Luffy,Law,Sabo,DD etc. Right?
> 
> With that being said I always believed Sabo to be < FM but after the Mera and the training he should be close if not at that level ...don't forget his bounty is pre-mera and we know how a logia fruit can drastically increase bounties.
> ...



Pero would destroy Zoro.

Edit: Sabo is trash. Katakuri stomps.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pero would destroy Zoro.
> 
> Edit: Sabo is trash. Katakuri stomps.



So he would also destroy DD,Law,Sabo,Luffy ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Bernkastel said:


> So he would also destroy DD,Law,Sabo,Luffy ?



Unless those four are teaming up, he probably defeats them all one on one. There's no reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Unless those four are teaming up, he probably defeats them all one on one. There's no reason to think otherwise.


Is this due to his bounty or his feats?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Both. Besides having a higher bounty than any of those guys(which implies he's done some incredible things), his devil fruit mastery is incredibly impressive, being able to instantaneously form giant buildings, make living creatures, create armor strong enough to withstand point blank massive explosions and I have no doubt he's probably got awakening too. His bounty suggests he's just a notch below the Sweet Commanders. I'm guessing he's probably on-par with Snack or Cracker.


----------



## Clowe (Oct 12, 2017)

Katakuri high diff for now.

Sabo still needs to master his DF before he can tangle with someone on Katakuri's level.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

Mera Sabo wins without trouble, Mochi is completly useless against fire, therfore it's a non-factor, and Sabo's Ryoukousen+Haki+Mera is more than enough to wipe Kata's Haki alone.
However Kata' wins in scenario 2.

Also, Sabo didn't have a bounty before the 1st part, otherwise just like Luffy, Ace would'be recognized him. And for a 22years old teen, it's a pretty high bounty, which goes on par with his strengh.


----------



## charles101 (Oct 28, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> Mochi is completly useless against fire



Can anyone tell me where did this come from?


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

charles101 said:


> Can anyone tell me where did this come from?


Are you saying Mochi stand a chance against fire ?!!


----------



## charles101 (Oct 28, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> Are you saying Mochi stand a chance against fire ?!!



1. If it was sarcastic and I didn't get it:

Well played.

2. If  it wasn't sarcastic:

Red hawk is a jet pistol covered with fire - it didn't do anything to mochi.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

charles101 said:


> 1. If it was sarcastic and I didn't get it:
> 
> Well played.
> 
> ...


Of course, since Kata' used Haki...
But I guess fire doesn't have any effect on this kind of gelatine like meal :


This is what  is for more info'.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 28, 2017)

Oda has shown time and again it doesn't matter how it is in real life. For example when Enels lightning was useless against Luffy instead of melting him to the core. Or when magma was stronger than fire. 

Katas mochi is not weak to fire until it is explicitly said or shown in manga.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oda has shown time and again it doesn't matter how it is in real life. For example when Enels lightning was useless against Luffy instead of melting him to the core. Or when magma was stronger than fire.


Well rubber is a very good electrical insulator so it's logical lightning was weak against him. The only illogical thing is magma's superiority towards fire and that's it.



> Katas mochi is not weak to fire until it is explicitly said or shown in manga.


prospero who has the candy fruit was weak against fire and Cracker who has the biscuit fruit was weak against water in which case I don't see how Katakuri's Mochi won't be weak against fire.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 30, 2017)

Extreme diff. either way.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'd honestly give it to sabo


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2017)

kata wins high diff or even midd diff.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 31, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> Well rubber is a very good electrical insulator so it's logical lightning was weak against him. The only illogical thing is magma's superiority towards fire and that's it.
> 
> 
> prospero who has the candy fruit was weak against fire and Cracker who has the biscuit fruit was weak against water in which case I don't see how Katakuri's Mochi won't be weak against fire.



If Kata had any sort of special weakness to fire he would have gotten owned by Red Hawk, just like how he got owned by Jinbe simply splashing tea on him. _That's _a DF weakness. Katakuri completely no-selling RH without any indication that the fire bothered him simply by putting haki into his punch (which Luffy was as well, as does everyone these days) means he's not weak to it in any meaningful manner, unless Jinbe's tea splash>>>>>Red Hawk.

If he can completely counteract RH by using generic hardening....he's not weak to fire. Well, he can be hurt by fire, but fire can damage most things so that's abit of a moot point.


----------



## The 64 Gates of Jyuuken (Oct 31, 2017)

Y'all still on that Katakuri hype train smh

Sabo has experience fighting an admiral and DEMOLISHED a Yonko commander

What has Katakuri done?? NOTHING

His CoO feats ain't to far off, and his armaments a beast too

Not to mention his incredible physical strength and CQC prowess

It's high mid diff Sabo with the fruit, high difficulty without it for Sabo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 31, 2017)

Katakuri takes this high diff for Mera Sabo, mid-high diff for base Sabo.


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 1, 2017)

Tenma said:


> If Kata had any sort of special weakness to fire he would have gotten owned by Red Hawk, just like how he got owned by Jinbe simply splashing tea on him. _That's _a DF weakness. Katakuri completely no-selling RH without any indication that the fire bothered him simply by putting *haki *into his punch (which Luffy was as well, as does everyone these days) means he's not weak to it in any meaningful manner, unless Jinbe's tea splash>>>>>Red Hawk.


The keyword is Haki, if it wasn't for armament Haki then his arm would've being instantly turned to ash.
The Haki isn't just hardening, as explained by Rayleigh it's the same as a very sturden armor enveloping the corps or a part of it.


----------



## Tenma (Nov 1, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> The keyword is Haki, if it wasn't for armament Haki then his arm would've being instantly turned to ash.
> The Haki isn't just hardening, as explained by Rayleigh it's the same as a very sturden armor enveloping the corps or a part of it.



Katakuri used hardening on Luffy during their very first interaction, didn't stop Jinbe from turning him into goop with a simple splash of black tea, no haki required.

_That's _a DF weakness. Luffy was using a high-end move and haki as well, if Kata can totally no-sell it with literally no ill effects, he isn't weak to it in any meaningful way.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 4, 2017)

Katakuri's performance against G4 impressed me more than anything Sabo has done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Nov 8, 2017)

Sabo is nothing but an Ace with busoushoku, he would be destroyed by Gear 4th while Katakuri is > Gear 4th. Katakuri oneshots

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2017)

Pretty sure Sabo has awakening already. On that basis, he wins

Sabo will always be stronger than luffy until EOS so if Luffy can beat Kata soon, Sabo can do better

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Nov 8, 2017)

Josh said:


> Pretty sure Sabo has awakening already. On that basis, he wins
> 
> Sabo will always be stronger than luffy until EOS so if Luffy can beat Kata soon, Sabo can do better


Awakening? He has not even mastered mera mera, how can he have awakening?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2017)

Ultimate Ningen said:


> Awakening? He has not even mastered mera mera, how can he have awakening?


He's mastered it


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 8, 2017)

Maybe. Lets see how far he has gotten in his training. But regardless i think Katakuri is the stronger fighter right now.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 8, 2017)

Josh said:


> Pretty sure Sabo has awakening already. On that basis, he wins
> 
> Sabo will always be stronger than luffy until EOS so if Luffy can beat Kata soon, Sabo can do better



Lmao completely baseless


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 8, 2017)

Josh said:


> Pretty sure Sabo has awakening already. On that basis, he wins
> 
> Sabo will always be stronger than luffy until EOS so if Luffy can beat Kata soon, Sabo can do better



Sabo eats the Mera 2 weeks ago and he gets awakening?



Chill with the drugs man.

Luffys had his fruit almost his entire life he hasent mastered shit yet. Ace had his for years still didnt master shit.

But Sabo masters it in 2 week lmao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Sabo eats the Mera 2 weeks ago and he gets awakening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Dude replicate what Ace did after a min. BB also replicated what Sick WB did almost immediately.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 8, 2017)

Josh said:


> So? Dude replicate what Ace did after a min. BB also replicated what Sick WB did almost immediately.


He replicated  a fire fist which is a basic ass move. 

Blackbeards been with whitebeard forever him being able to copy his movements is to be expected. Whitebeards fruit is pretty simple as well just pick a direction and swing your fist.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Nov 8, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He replicated  a fire fist which is a basic ass move.
> 
> Blackbeards been with whitebeard forever him being able to copy his movements is to be expected. Whitebeards fruit is pretty simple as well just pick a direction and swing your fist.




And to add to this, even Blackbeard admittedly claimed he required more time to get accustomed to the Fruit.

There is literally nothing out there to justify the possibility of Sabo awakening a fruit he just acquired before Luffy manages to awaken the Gomu Gomu he has used since childhood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Nov 8, 2017)

I am assuming it isn't too hard to let loose a quake punch or a fire fist if you have the respective fruit for it. All you do is punch.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 9, 2017)

IIRC, oda stated ace mastered his fruit. But sabo definitely hasn't, nevermind awakened it!

Anyways can't wait for akainu to magma fist sabo and be like : "that's two down, one more to go".

If only oda has the balls to do so....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 9, 2017)

Sabo does worse than what G4 Luffy can do against Kata.

Should be self explanatory.


----------



## Zoro20 (Jan 23, 2018)

Katakuri wins 10/10
sabo with mera mera can put a very good fight but will lose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sabo gives a better fight on account of the fact that his power doesn't have a time limit.

And that intangibility is quite a thing.

Katakuri can't attack him the same way. 

I see katakuri winning though but sabo gives him a very rough fight.


----------



## Emperor Whitebeard (Jan 24, 2018)

Katakuri definitely wins this.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 24, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oda has shown time and again it doesn't matter how it is in real life. For example when Enels lightning was useless against Luffy instead of melting him to the core. Or when magma was stronger than fire.
> 
> Katas mochi is not weak to fire until it is explicitly said or shown in manga.



why wont magma be stronger than fire??

luffy is rubber an insulator to electric current i.e lighting not sure what doesnt make sense here


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 24, 2018)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oda has shown time and again it doesn't matter how it is in real life. For example when Enels lightning was useless against Luffy instead of melting him to the core. Or when magma was stronger than fire.
> 
> Katas mochi is not weak to fire until it is explicitly said or shown in manga.



why wont magma /lava be stronger than fire??

luffy is rubber an insulator to electric current i.e lighting not sure what doesnt make sense here


----------



## Dunno (Jan 24, 2018)

Sabo takes it with high diff or so. Pre-Mera Sabo was already strong enough to be Dragon's FM, and getting the Mera should be a good power-up. Katakuri hasn't looked that good, failing to deal any significant damage to Luffy at all, and is probably going to go down to the same Luffy in the not-so-distance future. And let me remind you that Cavendish has a higher bounty than Zoro.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 24, 2018)

Scenario 1: Katakuri wins high-extreme diff
Scenario 2: kata wins mid-high diff

Next time we see sabo, he will be stronger than katakuri prolly


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jan 24, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> why wont magma be stronger than fire??
> 
> luffy is rubber an insulator to electric current i.e lighting not sure what doesnt make sense here




Magma can't get as hot as fire. The hottest lava in the craziest conditions might hit 1600F+, but Fire can get much, much hotter and output more energy. If Oda was being realistic with this one, Ace shouldn't have lost to Akainu, at least in a DF fight. 

Also, if we basically go, "rubber can insulate electricity," than Luffy vs Enel makes sense. If we actually look at all of the properties of Lightning in detail though, it becomes clear Enel probably should've still had a way to hurt Luffy with his lightning. Of course we don't know how strong the rubber on a rubberman is supposed to be in One Piece


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 24, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Magma can't get as hot as fire. The hottest lava in the craziest conditions might hit 1600F+, but Fire can get much, much hotter and output more energy. If Oda was being realistic with this one, Ace shouldn't have lost to Akainu, at least in a DF fight.
> 
> Also, if we basically go, "rubber can insulate electricity," than Luffy vs Enel makes sense. If we actually look at all of the properties of Lightning in detail though, it becomes clear Enel probably should've still had a way to hurt Luffy with his lightning. Of course we don't know how strong the rubber on a rubberman is supposed to be in One Piece



you know whats crazy i have to admit i always thought lava was hotter. but you are clearly right. fire is quite alot hotter, ashamed to say i had no idea. 

so yes ace shouldnt have even slightly lost to Akainu, unless haki was involved. 

fair assessment on all counts but


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2018)

Lava smothers fire, dweebs. Magma can consume fire. It's solid rock. Put magma on a fire and the original fire is going to suffocate and go out. This is liquid rock we're talking about.


Akainu rules, Ace drools.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2018)

yeah lava can smother fire by cutting off oxygen

not by being hotter

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 24, 2018)

In OP verse Akainu's magma is hotter than Ace's fire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 25, 2018)

Because in One Piece universe Logia powers are nature powers. Magma is much hotter than fire in the nature.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> Because in One Piece universe Logia powers are nature powers. Magma is much hotter than fire in the nature.



It’s actually not 
I thought so as well 
Was baffled to find out otherwise 

Google it


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 25, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> It’s actually not
> I thought so as well
> Was baffled to find out otherwise
> 
> Google it


You don't need google to understand how nature works my friend. In nature, fire is all about the wildfire in a forest due to being too hot because of the sun, or the side effect of the falling meteor, magma which continues to move even under the ocean and the volcano eruption on land is a completely different disaster in comparison with the only nature fire.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> You don't need google to understand how nature works my friend. In nature, fire is all about the wildfire in a forest due to being too hot because of the sun, or the side effect of the falling meteor, magma which continues to move even under the ocean and the volcano eruption on land is a completely different disaster in comparison with the only nature fire.





The temperature of lava when it is first ejected from a volcanic vent can vary between 700 and *1,200 degrees C* (*1,300 to 2,200 F*). As you probably know, lava is molten rock that comes out of a volcano during an eruption.25 Mar 2009

 (-) 1,300 to 1,600 °C (2,400 to 2,900 °F)

google could help you. wanna give it a try

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 25, 2018)

You didn't get what I meant when I said ''nature'' right? Where can you find that freaking ''bunsen burner''  in the ''nature'' ?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> You didn't get what I meant when I said ''nature'' right? Where can you find that freaking ''bunsen burner''  in the ''nature'' ?



why assume his fire is from nature though. ....

point is fire> lava or magma


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 25, 2018)

Because it's.



			
				SBS VOLUME 35 said:
			
		

> _*D:* Oda-sensei, I was curious; is Foxy the Silver Fox's Noro Noro no Mi a Logia type, Paramecia type, or Zoan type? I'll be too anxious for your reply to use the bathroom, so hurry it up.
> 
> *O:* It's a Paramecia (superhuman) type. *Logia (nature)* type can turn their bodies into something completely different. Zoan (animal) type can turn into animals. Everything aside from those is lumped into the Paramecia (superhuman) category. However, there are some Paramecia who can change their own bodies, as well. _





			
				SBS VOLUME 30 said:
			
		

> D: Yo, Oda-sensei! I have a question about logia-type devil fruits. In chapter 280, Enel says that "Paramecia have to retain their original form..." Does that mean people like Crocodile, Ace, or Smoker, who can freely morph their physical bodies have logia-type devil fruits? If you don't answer me, I won't let you go to the toilet! You'll have to poop outside!
> 
> -P.N. Hilarious Joke-
> 
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 25, 2018)

technically they are both fire. One is a fire burning on air (a gas) the other is one burning on rocks (a solid), they should technically both have the same overall min temperature as a one burning on petroleum (a liquid). But their max temperature changes as solids are hardest to burn, in contrast to how gases are hardest to freeze.

also if you are talking about a wildfire then a fire burning on woods (an easy to burn solid) on the open air should logically be less hot than a fire burning on rocks (a non flammable solid) underground imo.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 27, 2018)

this would be a fight that i would truly say may end in a draw or stalemate (mera Sabo). but if i had to pick one it would be Kata by extreme difficulty


----------

